# Lift Station Retro Fit



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I need to add a duplex rail system to an existing concrete basin. The concrete seems to be in decent shape.

Can I just anchor the rail system with stainless steel wedge anchors into the existing basin? Should I plan on sealing around them with something?


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If you do need a sealer have you used Polyurea? It is a two part product that for small jobs comes in plural component caulking tubes, it is the preferred sealer nowadays because it is flexible, the surface need not be dry, and quick set up time.

http://www.sealboss.com/CARTRIDGE.php


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I had one where there was no rail system. After we pumped out the basin, we anchored the railsystem into the walls and base of the basin, that was about 10 years ago. Its still holding strong. The maintance guy pulls the pumps out yearly to clean off any stuck tampons.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Should the rail system be located closer to the side of the basin rather than in the middle?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I put my rails on the side. I also seen guys put a piece of angle iron across the top of the basin and attach the rails to that so they were located in the middle and did not have to worry about making a spacer to form along the round walls.


----------

